# Portknocking auf einem Vserver



## GalaxyWarrior (10. April 2008)

Hi, ich wollte auf einem Vserver Portknocking einrichten, aber bekomme beim Starten des daemons folgenden Fehler:


```
Starting Port-knock daemon: could not open venet0:0: arptype 65535 not supported by libpcap - falling back to cooked socket
knockd.
```

venet0:0 ist dabei das Interface mit der externen IP laut ifconfig.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegt?

Gruß
GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2008)

Port-knocking geht auch ohne Daemon, vollstaendig ueber Netfilter.
Ich hab dazu mal gebloggt, kann mich aber grad nicht erinnern ob ich das Tutorial je geschrieben hab...

Hmm, ich glaub eher nicht. Ein kurzer Blick in die Tutorial-Section spricht zur Zeit eher dagegen.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (10. April 2008)

Ja, den Blog Eintrag hab ich eben noch gefunden aber das Tut nicht, ich schau mal, vielleicht finde ich bei google was darüber raus.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

